# JSF und PrimeFace FacesMessages



## marie12 (29. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich hab eine ganz einfache Anwendung, besteht nur aus einer index.jsp und einer home, header, footer, menu.xhtml und ein paar templates, Java-Klassen sind noch nicht vorhanden.

Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich die home.xhtml per facelets zusammensetzte möchte:


```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3c.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:p="http://primefaces.org/ui">
<h:head>
	<link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="themes/bluesky/skin.css" />
</h:head>
<h:body>

	<ui:composition template="/META-INF/templates/MeinTemplate.xhtml">
	 <ui:param name="title" value="Signon Page"/>
		<ui:define name="content">


			<p:accordionPanel>

				<p:tab title="Yes">
					<h:form id="form1">
						<h:panelGrid id="signon" width="60%" columns="2" cellpadding="5">
							<h:outputText value="User Name:" />
							
						</h:panelGrid>
					</h:form>
				</p:tab>


				<p:tab title="No. I would like to sign up for an account.">
					<h:form id="form2">
						<h:panelGrid id="xx" columns="2" cellpadding="5">
							<h:outputText value="User Name:" />
							
						</h:panelGrid>
					</h:form>
				</p:tab>

			</p:accordionPanel>
		</ui:define>
	</ui:composition>
</h:body>
</html>
```

Ich bekomm beim Aufrufen der Seite folgenden Fehler:



> FacesMessage wurde in die Warteschlange gestellt, aber möglicherweise nicht angezeigt
> eine oder mehrere ressourcen haben das ziel "head" aber es wurde keine komponente head in der ansicht deifiniert
> sourceID=null[servity=(ERROR 2), summary=(Eine oder mehrere Ressourcen haben das Ziel head, aber es wurde keine
> Komponente head in der Ansicht deifniert)
> ...


----------



## JimPanse (29. Feb 2012)

Hi,

Ich vermute mal das du in der Seite "MeinTemplate.xhtml" kein <h:head/> benutzt.


----------



## marie12 (29. Feb 2012)

nein, das stimmt, hab h:head aber auch noch nie gesehen.
Hab die Templates aus einem JSF Buch, also war ein Beispiel aus einem Buch.

Habs jetzt probiert, mit den h:head funktionierts super. Vielen vielen dank.
Sowas simples, wär ich echt nicht selbst draufgekommen, hatte ich bei meiner Suche nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nogothrim (29. Feb 2012)

war das Buch denn für JSF 2.0 ? Bei 1.2 gabs ja noch kein h:head imho.


----------

